# common errors made by native French speakers



## agoodeno

Hi,

I was wondering: What are some of the more common types of grammatical errors made by native French speakers (in speech and in writing)?

In English I hear "[plural noun] is" all the time. It drives me crazy.

Alan


----------



## Agnès E.

A very common one is the use of the subjunctive after *après que*, instead of using the indicative (see grammar rule here).

See this mistake here:
http://fr.clearharmony.net/articles/200308/9262.html (title)

http://www.psychologies.com/cfml/qr/c_qr.cfm?id=1576 (title)

http://www.alternatives.ca/article1861.html (1st paragraph)


----------



## PKTO

Les questions courantes de français les plus fréquemment posées au service du Dictionnaire de l’Académie française, ainsi que ses réponses : 
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html


----------



## DearPrudence

I would say that in general, French people don't make a lot of mistakes when they speak.
Only 3 examples coming to my mind:
- As Agnès said: "après que" followed by the wrong mode (but if you do use the good one, it sounds wrong I think)
- "autant pour moi" instead of "au temps pour moi"
- structure with "si"
I still hear a lot of graduate people saying things like: "si j'aurais" (if I would have) (and I feel like slapping them (but I don't))

When they write, it's endless. The conjuguation is quite hard.
examples of mistakes: "j'ai regarder" - "ils manges" - "j'aimerai(t)"...
and homonyms: "ces" instead of "ses" ...

So now I think that foreigners who study French are better than some French people.


----------



## sylber

One very common practice is to omit the 'ne' in a negative sentence, as in: 'je sais pas', instead of 'je ne sais pas' (in fact, a lot of people just say 'chais pas'). 'Dont' causes a lot of problems, too: people will say 'c'est le type que je te parle',which is pretty horrible, instead of 'dont je te parle'.


----------



## zaby

Some people don't conjugate properly verbs as voir and croire on the subjonctive tense. 
They say "que je voye" instead of "que je voie" 
or "que je croye"  instead of "que je croie " 
I hardly bear that one...

Another mistake that I've heard for a few years is to say "faire montrer" instead of "montrer" or "faire voir"
ex : Tu me feras montrer ton dessin quand tu l'auras fini ?"
when they mean "tu me montreras/feras voir ton dessin quand tu l'auras fini ?"


PS: I never use "après que" because I know I would make the mistake...


----------



## PKTO

Il y a aussi parfois confusion quant au genre des substantifs commençant par une voyelle. Un autobus, une autobus etc...

A l'oral, ce n'est pas tout le monde qui va prononcer forcément les accords au participe passé non plus. Parfois on devrait les entendre. Par exemple: "Les photos que j'ai prises."


----------



## DearPrudence

PKTO said:
			
		

> A l'oral, ce n'est pas tout le monde qui va prononcer forcément les accords au participe passé non plus. Parfois on devrait les entendre. Par exemple: "Les photos que j'ai prises."


 
Exact. J'avais une prof de français au lycée qui ne les faisait jamais.  (eh oui, et elle était censée nous préparer au bac de français!)
Et comme on peut le voir, le féminin de certains mots posent problèmes (féminin de 'maire', 'PDG', 'médecin', ...)


----------



## Aupick

Est-ce que je rêve ou est-ce que j'ai entendu des phrases comme : "je ne sais pas qu'est-ce qu'il fait, là !" (au lieu de "je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait, là") ? À part ça et "après que + subjonctif" j'entends rarement (ou bien je _reconnais_ rarement  ) des fautes dans le français parlé. Je n'ai jamais repéré de fautes de genre, ni même un moment d'hésitation, ce qui est extrêmement frustrant pour nous les étrangers qui avons tant de mal avec ça   . 

Mais à l'écrit c'est autre chose. Entre les accords du participe passé, les conjugaisons siliencieuses, les homonymes, comme a dit DearPrudence, les fautes foisonnent. ("Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il _est_ vu le film...", "des _ô_ parleurs",... pour citer des "histoires vraies".)


Ah, oui ! Il y a aussi le cas de "se rappeler _de_ qqch".

Ah, oui ! Et les liaisons. ("Je vais vous donner quelques petits articles, vraiment courts, des « mini-z-articles ».")


----------



## geve

Il y a le remplacement de *de* par _*à*_ pour exprimer la propriété : _le frère à Untel , le pull à Machine _
C'est grammaticalement incorrect, mais c'est très répandu.

Il arrive aussi qu'on s'emmêle dans des phrases trop compliquées pour nos petits cerveaux  , par exemple : _"vous n'êtes pas sans ignorer"_, qui dit exactement le contraire de ce que l'on veut (_"vous n'êtes pas sans savoir" = vous savez certainement) _

Et puis il y a les glissements de sens des mots, dans le language argotique / jeune : _"c'est moi que tu traites ?"_ ("traiter" utilisé dans le sens de "injurier", seulement il faudrait un complement d'objet après "traiter"), _"c'est à moi que tu t'exprimes ?"_ (normalement on ne peut pas s'exprimer _à quelqu'un_)


Un grand classique à l'écrit : la confusion entre les homonymes _*censé*_ (supposed) et _*sensé*_ (thoughtful/rational?)
J'ai lu par exemple dans un règlement intérieur _"nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi"_ - ah bon, dans ce cas, si personne n'est _sensé_, comment peuvent-ils espérer que l'on arrive à suivre un règlement...


----------



## zaby

Cela me fait penser à une erreur que j'ai faite dans un e-mail. Je ne la qualifierais pas d'erreur commune, heureusement...

Je transférais un message à un collègue en voulant lui demander ce qu'il en pensait. Le souci, c'est que j'ai écrit "*Quand* penses-tu ? " au lieu de "*Qu'en* penses-tu". Ce genre d'erreur pourrait vexer... 

Je remarque que je ne fais jamais d'aussi grosses erreurs quand j'écris à la main, seulement sur l'ordinateur.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon, et pendant que j'y pense, une qui m'avait beaucoup rire et qui se trouvait dans une lettre truffée de fautes:
"les tiquettes" pour "l'étiquette". Comment, vous ne connaissez pas "la tiquette"?


----------



## LV4-26

J'en ai déjà parlé ailleurs. Mais il est vrai que ces erreurs sont extrêmement répandues et se sont tranquillement installées jusque dans la bouche des journalistes de la TV. J'en ai même entendu une dans un dialogue des _Rois Maudits. _Donc, ce ne sont plus tout à fait des erreurs, à proprement parler : elles commencent à avoir force de loi.

Elle n'est pas *prête *d'arriver : elle est au commissariat parce qu'elle s'est *faite* voler son sac

Au lieu de
Elle n'est pas près d'arriver... elle s'est fait voler son sac

Je crois que l'on appelle ça l'hypercorrection : on tient absolument à ne pas oublier la marque du féminin...


----------



## geve

zaby said:
			
		

> Je remarque que je ne fais jamais d'aussi grosses erreurs quand j'écris à la main, seulement sur l'ordinateur.


C'est bien la preuve que tout ça, c'est la faute aux machines !!!


----------



## Bastoune

Il y a des gens qui disent, "Si j'aurais su... j'aurais fait" au lieu de dire, "si j'_*avais*_ su... j'aurais fait..."


----------



## sneaky13

et les journalistes ?

les 4 côtés de l'hexagone

Dans le cadre du cycle des conférences


----------



## sneaky13

parfois on voit écrit

milles  ( des milles pattes)
quatres ( il montait les marches quatres à quatres )


----------



## Sirène

Et qui n'a jamais entendu *je l'ai payé cent z'euros ?*


----------



## sneaky13

et l'impératif !!

parles-moi

entend

écrit-moi


----------



## DearPrudence

sneaky13 said:


> et l'impératif !!
> 
> parles-moi
> 
> entend
> 
> écrit-moi


 
Et même à l'oral, pour le négatif :
*"donne-moi pas ..!"*
*"fais-moi pas ..."*


----------



## Fred_C

Aupick said:


> Je n'ai jamais repéré de fautes de genre, ni même un moment d'hésitation, ce qui est extrêmement frustrant pour nous les étrangers qui avons tant de mal avec ça   .


 
C'est sûrement très frustrant, mais les natifs ne font *presque jamais* de faute de genre, dans aucune langue. (pas seulement le Français.)
En réalité, il existe une liste très petite de mots, toujours les mêmes, dont les natifs du français continuent d'ignorer le genre, et se trompent en permanence.
Parmi ces mots :
Un haltère
Une enzyme
Une octave
Un tentacule
Un termite


----------



## Sirène

Fred_C said:


> C'est sûrement très frustrant, mais les natifs ne font *presque jamais* de faute de genre, dans aucune langue. (pas seulement le Français.)
> En réalité, il existe une liste très petite de mots, toujours les mêmes, dont les natifs du français continuent d'ignorer le genre, et se trompent en permanence.
> Parmi ces mots :
> Un haltère
> Une enzyme
> Une octave
> Un tentacule
> Un termite


Et souvent : un pétale.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sirène said:


> Et souvent : un pétale.


Un astérisque aussi...


----------



## Sirène

Eh oui, ce sont les périls de l'astérisque.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sirène said:


> Eh oui, ce sont les périls de l'astérisque.


  
Ce dernier (!) peut être entendu "astérix" même sans son obélisque...


----------



## geostan

Et puis il y a le garçon d'un restaurant parisien à qui j'avais demandé de l'eau. Il m'a dit: Je vous en amènerai.


----------



## geostan

Fred_C said:


> C'est sûrement très frustrant, mais les natifs ne font *presque jamais* de faute de genre, dans aucune langue. (pas seulement le Français.)
> En réalité, il existe une liste très petite de mots, toujours les mêmes, dont les natifs du français continuent d'ignorer le genre, et se trompent en permanence.
> Parmi ces mots :
> Un haltère
> Une enzyme
> Une octave
> Un tentacule
> Un termite



Quant à enzyme, n'est-il pas des deux genres?


----------



## vittel

Les fautes qui me font le plus mal aux oreilles ont pour la plupart été déjà dites:
_
"C'est pas* qu'est-ce qu*'il m'a dit...  *Si j'aurais *pas fait la promesse de ne rien répéter, je t'en parlerais bien, *malgré que* je pense qu'il vaut mieux que tu ne sache rien". _ 
C'est plus fort que moi, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de reprendre les gens dans ces cas-là. 

A l'écrit, c'est ce genre de fautes: _"j'ai pu constaté", " j'ai acheter", "c'est comme sa et pas autrement"._..

En revanche, j'avoue mes défauts en ce qui concerne certains mots, que je confond parfois avec l'orthographe anglaise: 
magasine/magazine; hasard/hazard; Brésil/Brazil, etc.


----------



## doodlebugger

_Malgré que _m'irrite particulièrement, de même que _voire même_.


----------



## sneaky13

" car en effet"
mais bon on dirait que ce pléonasme a gagné et n'est plus critiqué


----------



## sneaky13

"Ecoutez"

ce n'est pas une erreur mais un tic de langage qui vient de s'installer

Lors d'une émission politique à la radio ou à la télé le journaliste pose une question
l'interviewé (peut-être pour se donner le temps de trouver une réponse) commencera sa réponse par

"écoutez"


----------



## carolineR

à l'écrit, la confusion entre le conditionnel et le futur (1° pers du sing):
demain j'irais au cinéma  au lieu de j'irai 
à l'oral : les anglicismes : je ne supporte pas le PSG  
dans les medias : "on commémore l'anniversaire..."! 
les questions au style indirect : on ne sait pas quand X viendra-t-il / quand est-ce qu'il viendra  au lieu de on ne sait pas quand il viendra
etc etc


----------



## cobweb

geostan said:


> Et puis il y a le garçon d'un restaurant parisien à qui j'avais demandé de l'eau. Il m'a dit: Je vous en amènerai.



Cela n'est pas correct? Doit-il être _J'en vous amènerai_?


----------



## Bougnat63

"Malgré que le réseau soit sécurisé" au lieu de "malgré la sécurisation du réseau" est une de ces fautes que les francais, du plus inculte au plus sophistiqué, aiment faire. Apparemment cela donne plus de chic à la phrase.


----------



## Hakro

In the technical handbooks I translate the most common error is using plural instead of singular or vice versa. The reason is, obviously, that the plural 's' is not pronounced, but this kind of error is absolutely unacceptable in technical texts, I think.


----------



## LV4-26

cobweb said:


> Cela n'est pas correct? Doit-il être _J'en vous amènerai_?


Ce n'est pas le bon verbe. On doit dire _je vous en apporterai_ (_amener_/_emmener/ramener_, c'est pour les personnes et _apporter_/_emporter/rapporter _pour les choses).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:


> Ce n'est pas le bon verbe. On doit dire _je vous en apporterai_ (_amener_/_emmener/ramener_, c'est pour les personnes et _apporter_/_emporter/rapporter _pour les choses).


Ça se dit beaucoup dans le sud, et le TLFi l'admet, familièrement :


> *B.— *[L'obj. du verbe est un subst. de l'inanimé]   _Amener qqc. (en un lieu).
> _[...]* 2. *_Fam. _[En parlant de ce qu'on peut tenir dans la main, des obj. fam. ou usuels]  Apporter :
> 15. Je n'*ai amené* ici que mon linge et mon cheval.
> G. D'ESPARBÈS, _La Guerre en sabots, _1914, p. 11.


----------



## Ishigo-Shinigami

Une faute très courrante dabord au lieu de d'abord


----------



## DearPrudence

Cette liste n'est peut-être pas exhaustive, mais je crois que nous avons maintenant une bonne idée des fautes que nous pouvons parfois entendre même chez ceux dont la langue maternelle est le français.

L'élaboration des listes ne faisant pas (plus) partie des objectifs du forum, ce fil est désormais fermé. En revanche, si vous avez un doute concernant l'une des fautes dans la liste (ou bien, sur une autre erreur que vous auriez pu entendre) n'hésitez pas à ouvrir un nouvel fil portant sur votre question spécifique. 

Merci ! 

DearPrudence
modératrice


----------

